# Anyone else really unhappy (Kayfun 4 clone)



## Danny

So I purchased the kayfun 4 clone from vapeclub just before christmas and with the new puppy (Atom) have been a bit busy to sit and play. Finally started last week especially with the Kayfun build compettition. Have to say I am really unhappy. Took forever to find out why the airflow on mine wasnt working and then eventually found that the airflow screw in the tube below the deck was jammed in and stuck with shards of metal, finally got that fixed then attempted a build using the polycarb tank. Managed to get it to work but heavy dry hits which I think may be due to blocked juice channels (I am certain I know how to use the juice flow control). After this I gave up!

Came back to it today and decided to rebuild using the steel tank, now the thing leaks from the sides of the steel tank and I can't get the nut that holds the tanks in place to tighten down properly almost like it skips threads or something. And it still dry hits. Thought it could be me so took it to a friend who is a kayfun addict and they also cant get it to work properly at all. Very unhappy with it all in all, my 3.1 is a dream, so I am kayfun capable. Either a bad clone or just too much engineering I dunno. Also do t know what to do about it other than bin it, R500 of gear to bin and my third bad luck vape purchase in a row


----------



## TylerD

Danny said:


> So I purchased the kayfun 4 clone from vapeclub just before christmas and with the new puppy (Atom) have been a bit busy to sit and play. Finally started last week especially with the Kayfun build compettition. Have to say I am really unhappy. Took forever to find out why the airflow on mine wasnt working and then eventually found that the airflow screw in the tube below the deck was jammed in and stuck with shards of metal, finally got that fixed then attempted a build using the polycarb tank. Managed to get it to work but heavy dry hits which I think may be due to blocked juice channels (I am certain I know how to use the juice flow control). After this I gave up!
> 
> Came back to it today and decided to rebuild using the steel tank, now the thing leaks from the sides of the steel tank and I can't get the nut that holds the tanks in place to tighten down properly almost like it skips threads or something. And it still dry hits. Thought it could be me so took it to a friend who is a kayfun addict and they also cant get it to work properly at all. Very unhappy with it all in all, my 3.1 is a dream, so I am kayfun capable. Either a bad clone or just too much engineering I dunno. Also do t know what to do about it other than bin it, R500 of gear to bin and my third bad luck vape purchase in a row


Well, it's always a gamble if you want to buy a clone on a very complex atty. Sorry to hear man.
I will buy a RDA maybe because there's not much parts to it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## free3dom

@Danny I was afraid of this ..these tanks are just too complex to clone properly without a ton of QA (which the cloners frequently skip over). I'm not saying there won't be good clones, but it is a high risk product to buy as a clone.

Sorry you've been having a bad streak...that just adds to the pain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Sorry for your troubles man, but thanks for letting us know. I was really tempted to pull the trigger on one of these myself.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## andro

Danny said:


> So I purchased the kayfun 4 clone from vapeclub just before christmas and with the new puppy (Atom) have been a bit busy to sit and play. Finally started last week especially with the Kayfun build compettition. Have to say I am really unhappy. Took forever to find out why the airflow on mine wasnt working and then eventually found that the airflow screw in the tube below the deck was jammed in and stuck with shards of metal, finally got that fixed then attempted a build using the polycarb tank. Managed to get it to work but heavy dry hits which I think may be due to blocked juice channels (I am certain I know how to use the juice flow control). After this I gave up!
> 
> Came back to it today and decided to rebuild using the steel tank, now the thing leaks from the sides of the steel tank and I can't get the nut that holds the tanks in place to tighten down properly almost like it skips threads or something. And it still dry hits. Thought it could be me so took it to a friend who is a kayfun addict and they also cant get it to work properly at all. Very unhappy with it all in all, my 3.1 is a dream, so I am kayfun capable. Either a bad clone or just too much engineering I dunno. Also do t know what to do about it other than bin it, R500 of gear to bin and my third bad luck vape purchase in a row


when you take off the 510 connector screw at the bottom can you take the bottom plate out withouth having to take apart the all thing?


----------



## andro

im talking about n1 and n3


----------



## rogue zombie

TylerD said:


> .
> I will buy a RDA maybe because there's not much parts to it.



I have the same credo.

When I saw how many parts go into the Kayfun, I thought its going to be a ***** to clone. Can't believe they already exist, but that worried me more actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ross44

I got my Kayfun v4 clone from VapeKing.com last week, and i am loving it, i immediately sold my 3.1 and havnt looked back. Mine did come with wobble issue when the juice control closed off. But otherwise i couldnt be happier! Im sorry to hear about your juice flow issues,wish i could help but i have had no such problem, and im vaping 95%VG. Ill be honest, i spent the better part Sunday filing out all the rough machining and trying to get all the machine oil out... First time i have ever tasted it and i will never forget it, honestly the worst taste in the world, the flavour just refuses to leave your mouth for hours! bleagh!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

andro said:


> im talking about n1 and n3
> View attachment 19173


I am not sure I understand exactly what you are asking, but you can dissasemble the bottom half without needing to take apart the rest. To do exactly what I think you are asking part n2 might be the problem. I will fiddle a bit later and try see, for now I dont even want to look at this thing . 

I also thought it might be a risk to order but one has to try these things. Sucks to get burnt so many times though in a short period of time. Would love to return the piece of rubbish but can never bring myself to do that after I have opened and fiddled (yes I have a few relics I just couldnt return even though they dont work at all).

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## andro

Danny said:


> I am not sure I understand exactly what you are asking, but you can dissasemble the bottom half without needing to take apart the rest. To do exactly what I think you are asking part n2 might be the problem. I will fiddle a bit later and try see, for now I dont even want to look at this thing .
> 
> I also thought it might be a risk to order but one has to try these things. Sucks to get burnt so many times though in a short period of time. Would love to return the piece of rubbish but can never bring myself to do that after I have opened and fiddled (yes I have a few relics I just couldnt return even though they dont work at all).


the solution is simple. take apart the bottom of it . from n 1 to n 11. and rebuild it correctly. mine come in the same way and when like this juice control doesnt work because the plate never close the little holes of the chimney. i posted a link on how to assemble it ( in german but just follow the steps and i think will be ok . gonna look for it and repost a link here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro

here it is 
you will see that n9 need to be tighten from the inside . and is not at the moment 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-advice-needed.t7947/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Danny

andro said:


> here it is
> you will see that n9 need to be tighten from the inside . and is not at the moment
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-advice-needed.t7947/


Thanks so much, will give that a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

No luck my side. Taking it apart from 1 - 11 didnt help, interesting but didnt solve it. The n9 part seemed to be correctly positioned, tightened. I really give up now, nothing will fix the problem with part n33 jumping threads and all the tanks other than the poly tank being useless as a result any way. I suppose as a side benefit I can now strip and reassemble a kayfun 4 remarkably quickly. Maybe one day we can have a strip, clean and rebuild competition. 

Shouldve just waited for the billow..... This vape gear excitement, must have now syndrome really is a problem. Doubt any retailer would take it back after all this so to the bin with it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Okay, Just some advice from my side. I also bought one of these, and it was faulty, so I took it back and had it exchanged as it was badly leaking fluid. I have now got a new one, and it was still leaking fluid but not so bad. So I decided to completely break down the whole unit (and it's very easy BTW, don't be put off by the amount of parts) and rebuild it. Some of the machining was bad, but now that I cleaned it all out and got rid of all the left over metal (even a 2mm drilled hole had the blank left attached!!), it is amazing. It's running beautifully, no more leaks and performs awesome. I do this with every single clone I buy, to see how it works and to clean it. This is now a great RTA!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## andro

Danny said:


> No luck my side. Taking it apart from 1 - 11 didnt help, interesting but didnt solve it. The n9 part seemed to be correctly positioned, tightened. I really give up now, nothing will fix the problem with part n33 jumping threads and all the tanks other than the poly tank being useless as a result any way. I suppose as a side benefit I can now strip and reassemble a kayfun 4 remarkably quickly. Maybe one day we can have a strip, clean and rebuild competition.
> 
> Shouldve just waited for the billow..... This vape gear excitement, must have now syndrome really is a problem. Doubt any retailer would take it back after all this so to the bin with it


I saw that u are in cape town. Can i give it a go ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA

We have had varied feedback on our Kayfun 4 from Lemaga. 

From what I can judge, 7 or 8 out of 10 seem happy with it with the remainder very negative. I have personally disassembled and reassembled 3 of them and built 2 and all seem fine. My issue is that I get the liquid flow control ring locked which is a pita to get loose and some of them had more than one air screw installed, absent minded assembler?

Will you take andro up on his offer and get back to me if that doesn't work?


----------



## ET

aye, never bin something you can use for spare parts later. but i would also let someone else have a go at it and see if they can't fiddle with to get it going again


----------



## Arthster

@Danny I started out with kayfun 3.1 in exactly the same situation. Some patience and looking closely and allot of advice from the forum and I now have 2 3.1's running like a champ and I am dead set on getting 2 Kayfun 4's very soon. I find getting them to work like they are suppose to allot of fun and a nice way to get away from the crazy rat race.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richard

Sorry to hear about your woes with the KF4 Danny. Mine also had a few small issues, I was the one with the 2 airflow grub screws I also had a gurgeling issue which (JakesSA you'll love this) as it turns out was me creating too tight a draw i.e closing of the airflow too much. I allowed more airflow and bam working like a charm now. Love this tank now, awesome flavor and great clouds, I can take out the build deck and play with hight to see how it effects flavor and vapor, rebuild ect. All this without having to wait till I've finished my juice in the tank. Once you get the hang of it it becomes easy to use and you wonder how you did without it. If your base/juice valve is wobbly just take it apart and tighten the screws on that very bottom base section fixes that right up. This thread created by Andro has a assembly video in german that shows how to assemble the KF4. He starts with the very bottom section at about 1:14, so you can see what parts need to be removed in what order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

I've been loving mine since I got it.... Yeah the machine oil part was a pain to clean but now it's vaping like a boss. No dry hits, no leaks, adjust airflow works, solid flavour and awesome vapour production. 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## stevie g

Danny said:


> So I purchased the kayfun 4 clone from vapeclub just before christmas and with the new puppy (Atom) have been a bit busy to sit and play. Finally started last week especially with the Kayfun build compettition. Have to say I am really unhappy. Took forever to find out why the airflow on mine wasnt working and then eventually found that the airflow screw in the tube below the deck was jammed in and stuck with shards of metal, finally got that fixed then attempted a build using the polycarb tank. Managed to get it to work but heavy dry hits which I think may be due to blocked juice channels (I am certain I know how to use the juice flow control). After this I gave up!
> 
> Came back to it today and decided to rebuild using the steel tank, now the thing leaks from the sides of the steel tank and I can't get the nut that holds the tanks in place to tighten down properly almost like it skips threads or something. And it still dry hits. Thought it could be me so took it to a friend who is a kayfun addict and they also cant get it to work properly at all. Very unhappy with it all in all, my 3.1 is a dream, so I am kayfun capable. Either a bad clone or just too much engineering I dunno. Also do t know what to do about it other than bin it, R500 of gear to bin and my third bad luck vape purchase in a row


Hello

Please tell me which vendor you bought it from and who the maker is... I want to get one as well but want to check some reviews first. Thank you


----------



## andro

Sprint said:


> Hello
> 
> Please tell me which vendor you bought it from and who the maker is... I want to get one as well but want to check some reviews first. Thank you


is in the first quote . but is been discussed in a different tread that all the clones come from the same factory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

andro said:


> is in the first quote . but is been discussed in a different tread that all the clones come from the same factory.


 @andro i know of four factories that make them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

kimbo said:


> @andro i know of four factories that make them


Hey @kimbo

Do you think the Svoemesto K4 clone is a good buy in terms of quality?.

Thanks


----------



## kimbo

Sprint said:


> Hey @kimbo
> 
> Do you think the Svoemesto K4 clone is a good buy in terms of quality?.
> 
> Thanks


@Sprint what i see what they do is they make the outside of 304 SS and thee inside of 202 SS then sell them for cheap. That will wear down quite fast, some factories have 304 SS all the way, but they are more expensive.
I think in the big rush to get a clone on the market mistakes was made, it will settle down and the market will source out the better quality same with the ZNA clones that came out. Maybe give it some time and see what happens

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Danny

JakesSA said:


> We have had varied feedback on our Kayfun 4 from Lemaga.
> 
> From what I can judge, 7 or 8 out of 10 seem happy with it with the remainder very negative. I have personally disassembled and reassembled 3 of them and built 2 and all seem fine. My issue is that I get the liquid flow control ring locked which is a pita to get loose and some of them had more than one air screw installed, absent minded assembler?
> 
> Will you take andro up on his offer and get back to me if that doesn't work?


Thanks everyone for the responses, advice and @andro for the courteous offer. I actually landed up dropping it off with a buddy for a bit (vapeshop techie) and he is going to fiddle. If he fails then will definitely drop you pm andro. @Sprint I dont think this is a vendor problem, or even general manufacturer problem with cleaning etc the device itself seems very much solid and looks great, I may have just gotten a bad apple or left it in the sun too long lol. I have narrowed it down to problems with four parts n14, n8, n17 and n33. 33 helps hold the three sections of the SS and glass tanks together and skips threads when I fully assemble the tank. 14 holds the airflow control screw, in my case was full of metal bits and a screw, a problem which has been solved. 8 and/or 17 must be somehow related to the dryhitting, have a feeling channels will need to be filed out and cleared of machining debris. Will post up solves if he comes up with any.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

ok so 3 out of the 3 kayfuns i bought had exactly the same issue. Time to pull out the diagram to follow me on this one. So on the Diagram item 18 is an O-ring that has an extremely key function. this O-ring seals the open end of the chimney and keeps juice from flowing over the chimney wall and into the coil section essentially flooding the RTA. according to the Diagram item 18 is a 10mm X 1.5mm O-ring. the device however has a much thinner O-ring. not to worry though the correct one is in the kit. all you need to do is pull the stock O-ring off and replace it with the other O-ring (Will be the same diameter but the rubber will be much thicker) You will Notice that the flow control is much tighter and the outer casing fit is also rather Kayfun tight but this will resolve the flooding issue. Apart from that all 3 Kayfun 4 are fantastic and looks amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Danny

Arthster said:


> ok so 3 out of the 3 kayfuns i bought had exactly the same issue. Time to pull out the diagram to follow me on this one. So on the Diagram item 18 is an O-ring that has an extremely key function. this O-ring seals the open end of the chimney and keeps juice from flowing over the chimney wall and into the coil section essentially flooding the RTA. according to the Diagram item 18 is a 10mm X 1.5mm O-ring. the device however has a much thinner O-ring. not to worry though the correct one is in the kit. all you need to do is pull the stock O-ring off and replace it with the other O-ring (Will be the same diameter but the rubber will be much thicker) You will Notice that the flow control is much tighter and the outer casing fit is also rather Kayfun tight but this will resolve the flooding issue. Apart from that all 3 Kayfun 4 are fantastic and looks amazing.


Thanks for that possible solve Arthster, I have given up though. The dry hitting just won't stop and it has now even been suggested that I cause it by demanding way more vapour than the kayfun 4 thinks is fun (at this point). I am waiting for other bits and pieces like the S-kit which are meant to give more airflow and potentially more draw/pressure; who knows maybe they will help. To deal with the incredible sense of loss I felt I did pull the trigger on a billow from vape club which I am sure is going to help blow my bad luck streak away. Yes @Andre as I sat looking at that preorder page a goblin was hopping back and forth from my cart but I remained strong and just a billow it is........ with nano kit and steel tank. 

Fine I have problems but the goods hopefully wont!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Danny said:


> Thanks for that possible solve Arthster, I have given up though. The dry hitting just won't stop and it has now even been suggested that I cause it by demanding way more vapour than the kayfun 4 thinks is fun (at this point). I am waiting for other bits and pieces like the S-kit which are meant to give more airflow and potentially more draw/pressure; who knows maybe they will help. To deal with the incredible sense of loss I felt I did pull the trigger on a billow from vape club which I am sure is going to help blow my bad luck streak away. Yes @Andre as I sat looking at that preorder page a goblin was hopping back and forth from my cart but I remained strong and just a billow it is........ with nano kit and steel tank.
> 
> Fine I have problems but the goods hopefully wont!


if you like more airflow why dont you take off the afc screw totally and try without ......just a thought


----------



## stevie g

andro said:


> if you like more airflow why dont you take off the afc screw totally and try without ......just a thought


it diesnt matter if you take the screw out the airflow mechanism is governed by four holes drilled into a pipe that the screw closes off or opens. T

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g

i plan to address the tight airflow problem and the dry hit problem but it will need to wait until i get over a sickness and get back to work in from of a proper computer on Monday.


----------



## andro

Sprint said:


> it diesnt matter if you take the screw out the airflow mechanism is governed by four holes drilled into a pipe that the screw closes off or opens. T


actually it does change if you take it off completely . not only unscrew it to the max because that will interfere with juice control but all out is way more open .


----------



## Danny

Airflow screw has been out for a while, was the third or so thing I tried. No difference, also airflow on the clone when fully open with, or without the screw in there is very similar. Lol its all good Im over it, will revisit it when someone needs spares.


----------



## stevie g

andro said:


> actually it does change if you take it off completely . not only unscrew it to the max because that will interfere with juice control but all out is way more open .


good point your are right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Too open air flow will also cause dry hits. Kayfuns depend on vacuum to wick. Remember they way the tank works is to have vacuum on the one side to keep the juice from running out the bottom. If you have to little vacuum on the one side then there is no reason for the tank to give up some juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Sadly my Kayfun 4 too sits in a pile of spares in the corner. When it worked, it was magic, but that was few and far between. Kind of like the Alfa's of the Vape World. Almost all the threads stripped on mine. Very unhappy with it!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g

i cracked the code of the kayfun clone. Quite simple really i removed the airflow control screw courtesy of @andro advice. I also drilled out the juice wick holes on the buikd post a tiny bit and niw it is throwing clouds like my orchid. I can get it to 35 watts beforebthe wicking cannot keep up. It seems especially efficient at nicotine delivery as well as i get a partial @Silver a lit quicker than my bug bripper or orchid. It think it is because even at high watts the juice is just so much cooler. I can see this is going to be one of my firm favourites. I would not recommend fiir a person wanting tog to vape straight out of the box but if you dont mind a but of diy then you are in for a treat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

please excuse the typos i cannot edit text on my little phone screen


----------



## stevie g

and that is big dripper not bug dripper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Drilled the 4 holes on mine to 1.5 and took out the air screw. Massive flavor and allot more cloud and even at 15W no dry hits yet. also got bubbles allot quicker when I opened the juice control. but I think that is just in my mind.


----------



## Arthster

Yoh i only but feel k@k now...


----------



## stevie g

Arthster said:


> Yoh i only but feel k@k now...


lol that was me the night before


----------



## Paulie

Just thought i would post this that people in the US are complaining about the authentic KF4 also and basically its the same issue with regards to threading and air control not working properly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

I am actually going to put the airflow screw back and see if I still silver like that. I silvered in the car on the way to work this morning 



paulph201 said:


> Just thought i would post this that people in the US are complaining about the authentic KF4 also and basically its the same issue with regards to threading and air control not working properly!



That was my experience with the 3.1 I really don't think the clones are bad. I think people expect more from the real thing because it's the real thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny

I really would argue that some of the clones and probably authentics really are duds. Mine for example has issues everywhere from o-rings to threading on the counternut that holds the tank segments together. Could only ever really build with the polycarb tank as a result, and when I did then all the other issues became apparent, airflow jammed with metal bits, constant dry hitting, some juice channels clogged with metal. Even after cleaning and removing machining debris still no joy from it. Furher even if there was joy at this point only one tank option, polycarb which limits my juice options drastically. This isnt exactly what the product is meant to do, clone or not.

I personally am not an idiot, nor are the second or third person who tried and failed to get the thing to work properly. We are all very much rebuildable capable (it truly is not rocket science and one of them is a nuclear physicist). The most that has been managed is to make it vapeable if you take 2 or 3 hard pulls between each actual drag to get enough juice to the wicks but even then it dry hits with flow control completely open. We really aren't talking juice hungry coils either like 1,2 ohm 32g parallels, they probably only need the juice supply a twisp clearo gives.

But now I risk just starting to rant. Thanks for all the ideas and advice on solutions though. One day I may get another clone, I have spares for it and maybe half of mine and half of the next one will make a tank that works. Pleased that some peoples have worked out great for them, feel kind of bad to say it but also pleased I am not alone in wanting to take it and sell it for scrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I think we all knew it would be a different ball game with so many parts in the build. I'm just glad I got one that was made on Monday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Danny said:


> I really would argue that some of the clones and probably authentics really are duds. Mine for example has issues everywhere from o-rings to threading on the counternut that holds the tank segments together. Could only ever really build with the polycarb tank as a result, and when I did then all the other issues became apparent, airflow jammed with metal bits, constant dry hitting, some juice channels clogged with metal. Even after cleaning and removing machining debris still no joy from it. Furher even if there was joy at this point only one tank option, polycarb which limits my juice options drastically. This isnt exactly what the product is meant to do, clone or not.
> 
> I personally am not an idiot, nor are the second or third person who tried and failed to get the thing to work properly. We are all very much rebuildable capable (it truly is not rocket science and one of them is a nuclear physicist). The most that has been managed is to make it vapeable if you take 2 or 3 hard pulls between each actual drag to get enough juice to the wicks but even then it dry hits with flow control completely open. We really aren't talking juice hungry coils either like 1,2 ohm 32g parallels, they probably only need the juice supply a twisp clearo gives.
> 
> But now I risk just starting to rant. Thanks for all the ideas and advice on solutions though. One day I may get another clone, I have spares for it and maybe half of mine and half of the next one will make a tank that works. Pleased that some peoples have worked out great for them, feel kind of bad to say it but also pleased I am not alone in wanting to take it and sell it for scrap.



Really sorry we couldnt get yours up and running and I know its a really bad feeling when you spend money on a dud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Just a quick update. I added the air screw back on mine and I am now standing back with my previouse comment that a kayfun needs vacuum to wick. I used mine as an ADV yesterday and noticed that even with the bigger juice holes it still needed a little help. I added the screw back last night and have been vaping on my SMOK pipe and its been really awesome. It also looks like the KF4 is at its best between 9 and 12 Watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

@Arthster maybe you need to make the holes bigger. Also the outer chimney ring with six holes, I opened them up a little as well. My kayfun is good for max 25w on 9 wrap 3mm dia 28awg


----------



## Arthster

Sprint said:


> @Arthster maybe you need to make the holes bigger. Also the outer chimney ring with six holes, I opened them up a little as well. My kayfun is good for max 25w on 9 wrap 3mm dia 28awg



Thanks @Sprint, how big did you drill your out?


----------



## stevie g

I will check the bit with a vernier and report back. The bit doesnt have a number on it.


----------



## Arthster

MR Muscle bathroom cleaner is an excellent cleaner to remove machining lubricants from vape gear. I washed mine a couple of time but just couldn't shake the machine oily taste. Had a chat to my Dad who told me he uses MR Muscle bathroom cleaner in the workshop to clean stuff of before sending it of for galvanization. So I gave it a try and wow hardly touches how well it works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

ok so 1 k4 now has 4 2mm holes in the deck, this seems to be the k4 sweet spot. excellent for lung hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Arthster said:


> ok so 1 k4 now has 4 2mm holes in the deck, this seems to be the k4 sweet spot. excellent for lung hits


Good to know. You sure that is not too big to create any other issues like leaking etc?. So it wicks like a boss now?.


----------



## Arthster

Sprint said:


> Good to know. You sure that is not too big to create any other issues like leaking etc?. So it wicks like a boss now?.



Up to now it's seems good. But I will keep you posted should anything change.


----------



## stevie g

@Arthster do you run dual coils. I'm on a single just want to know if duals are worth it


----------



## Arthster

I prefer to run single on they Kayfun I find dual coils way to hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

